# Paph esquirolei



## gore42 (Feb 27, 2008)

At least, that's how it's labeled. It came from Ratcliffe a couple of years ago, and I generally trust their labels, but I'm not sure I'd know the difference between this and hirsutissimum. 

Anyway, this one didn't photograph very well... but it's better than nothing 












Hope you like them.

- Matt


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 27, 2008)

gore42 said:


> Hope you like them.


I do! I do!


----------



## tocarmar (Feb 27, 2008)

Very bad!!  LOL If you don't want it I'll take it!!

Tom


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 28, 2008)

looks good


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2008)

Great photo! While we're on the subject; is the person who sniped the 3 esqirolei v. album seedlings [on eBay] from me on this forum?!?


----------



## Hien (Feb 28, 2008)

NYEric said:


> Great photo! While we're on the subject; is the person who sniped the 3 esqirolei v. album seedlings [on eBay] from me on this forum?!?



How much did they snipe it for?
I have not checking the ebay orchid scene lately.

675 esquirolei var. album - Selfing of this extremely rare alba form. -- 4" -- $99.95 

Go directly to PIPING ROCK ORCHIDS..... yeah


----------



## Ernie (Feb 28, 2008)

Albino hir/esq are AWESOME!!! 

-Ernie


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Feb 28, 2008)

Unless you've shaved the inflorescence you've got esquirolei as labeled.


----------



## cwt (Feb 28, 2008)

The Bulldog send me some photos from Tokio Dome. One was a Cattleya with 150 flowers. Paul, when you read this, wont you place it on the forum please?
C ll


----------



## Ernie (Feb 28, 2008)

Bob Wellenstein said:


> Unless you've shaved the inflorescence you've got esquirolei as labeled.



Bob, any chance you have a photo of a real hir v hir on hand for comparison? 

-Ernie


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 28, 2008)

Checkout the other hirsutissimum thread going on. Oops! Ernie I see you did post on the other already.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 28, 2008)

Hien said:


> How much did they snipe it for?
> I have not checking the ebay orchid scene lately.


The 3 seedling compot went for $65! Glen said maybe they only had flask roots and not pot-able roots.


----------



## Hien (Feb 28, 2008)

NYEric said:


> The 3 seedling compot went for $65! Glen said maybe they only had flask roots and not pot-able roots.



THE PRICE SOUNDS QUITE REASONABLE.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 29, 2008)

YES! IT WAS REASONABLE BY $1.50 MORE THAN I BID!


----------

